# Combination microwave oven.



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Anyone got any real use info (not opinion or hearsay) of combination microwave ovens, how good is the conventional oven feature? or the grill feature?
Currently looking at https://www.argos.co.uk/product/5488555?clickOrigin=searchbar😋roductdetails:sku:5488555 which is a flatbed one.

The reason for asking is that our current van has a full cooker and is brilliant but we are planning a change, new van only has 3 burner hob.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I've had a combo microwave (at home) for 20 years. Worth every penny. I roast, grill, reheat, just as in a conventional oven except with the added advantage of being able to grill/roast and microwave at the same time. 

It's a Sharp too - hopefully the modern versions are of a similar quality. A thought - what about the power requirement? (Me no expert!) I expect the new ones have even more features. Top of my list is roast chicken.

My first microwave which I acquired about 40 years ago was an American Litton (microwave only) with a fan in the roof to distribute the waves, So good I kept it for 20 Years.

Haven't read the blurb but just be mindful of the size of cooking dish you can put in it. Should be even better without the turntable.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We had one, quite a while ago now. We did not replace it when it went wrong as we did not use the combo setting. We would either microwave things or roast them. As we had a cooker already we decided to just get a microwave. From memory the food cooked by the combo setting was "different" and not really to our taste either. I add the caveat here that my cooking skills would fit on a postage stamp alongside War and Peace. Nothing wrong with the cooker.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We have one. Used the features a few times when it was a novelty and they worked well enough.

I found it too easy to select the wrong function. Melted a few Tupperware containers.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just use the microwave function but my wife would not be without the combi if this one ever failed. Must be 30+ years old now.

Ray.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

I’ve had Panasonic combi microwaves for about 20 years and wouldn’t be without one. I use all the functions. It’s brilliant for things like a chicken, baked potatoes, oven chips and pizzas and the oven heats quicker than the conventional ovens I think. I wouldn’t go back to conventional microwaves or bother with the ones that just combine the microwave with a grill. Hope this helps, happy cooking! 😁


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wouldn’t be without one, brilliant and MUCH less energy hungry that a conventional oven. Get yourself an induction hob to go with it and you will save a fortune ESPECIALLY if you have solar panels on your house roof. 

Andy


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for their replies, as mentioned in the OP it is for the van.

.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My final thought - ventilation??? They get/give off quite a bit of heat.


----------



## arnavhussain (Aug 21, 2020)

I haven't really experienced the combo microwave, but my sister got one for herself, its a multifunctional mixture of microwave energy, grill and fanned hot air to heat, roast, crisp, and everything. it works as efficiently as one conventional oven would, also the best affordable microwave, not only defrost and microwave your food but also grill and bake. they have come with a wide range of features it auto programs for roasting a whole chicken or baking meringues.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

We had one didn’t use it to it’s full capacity though.

Latest addition here is an airfrier now that is a good bit of kit and being used for all sorts, latest was for crispy bacon.

Terry


----------

